# Scirocco R Tuning



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello All,

I have just got a 2013 Scirocco R and was looking at tuning it a little. I have looked at a few remaps which range from £300 to £800 depending on were you go. I understand you get what you pay for.

What I have seen, and quite like, is the Superchips Bluefin. It doesn't quite give the power and torque gains of some, but it allows you to remove and install the map when you please. This will be good for servicing etc.

Has anyone had any experience on these sort of things? I might just leave it alone but you know how it is !:thumb:

Thanks in advance for any help:wave:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I'd go for the Bluefin. I plan on fitting a TMC to the Abarth for the same reason - you can unplug it it any time.

However, my uncle has a 2010 Scirrocco R and they're quick enough as they are! Good luck to you but I'd be happy as it is! (I voted yes btw)


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Over on scirocco central quite a few roc r owners have renaped them. Id say go with revo. Lots of people rate revo really high over their. And superchips ( bluefin) seems to have bad feedback over on central.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Be carefull with REVO their maps can be quite aggressive and give the feeling of more power than they actually deliver, more to do with how power is delivered not how much. 
CCTuning is a smaller company who specialise in Vag tuning and are based in Burton on Trent, Chris the guy who runs it is a top bloke and should be able to give you decent advice on what you want, also i think he is running a Christmas sale on remaps atm!

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...=cBDmgNb23PtrM0SIxG-eOA&bvm=bv.57967247,d.ZGU


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

APR is all you need


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The Revo would be my choice now i think, or maybe the Bluefin, i had a bluefin on mine with a custom map that they had produced for another R owner and they gave it me free of charge, it worked very well but did make it drink fuel quicker.


If its DSG its worth looking at getting this remapped also ;-)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Richrush said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just got a 2013 Scirocco R and was looking at tuning it a little. I have looked at a few remaps which range from £300 to £800 depending on were you go. I understand you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


I would think thay in this day and age, most modern cars will be easy to detect if the car has been remapped and removed for servicing.

So if you think you can hide it, you'll probably be wrong.

Just your luck if the dealer processes a warranty claim if related to remapping.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you've just got the car, I'd definitely wait at least 6 months. You're going to get bored far to quickly with just a map. Just my opinion


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I would think thay in this day and age, most modern cars will be easy to detect if the car has been remapped and removed for servicing.
> 
> So if you think you can hide it, you'll probably be wrong.
> 
> Just your luck if the dealer processes a warranty claim if related to remapping.


I was told by Bluefin today, that when you remove the map, it resets a counter? or something so it can't be traced.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

rf860 said:


> If you've just got the car, I'd definitely wait at least 6 months. You're going to get bored far to quickly with just a map. Just my opinion


Yer I think you're right, but never had a turbo car before and would like to give it a go!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Richrush said:


> Yer I think you're right, but never had a turbo car before and would like to give it a go!


If you've never had a turbo car before I'd defo wait a bit longer. Not sure what the scirocco r is as standard but im sure you'll be blown away in the difference. My old mk5 golf GTI edition 30 went from 230hp to 314 with a stage one map only. It was a proper quick car after that!


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

rf860 said:


> If you've never had a turbo car before I'd defo wait a bit longer. Not sure what the scirocco r is as standard but im sure you'll be blown away in the difference. My old mk5 golf GTI edition 30 went from 230hp to 314 with a stage one map only. It was a proper quick car after that!


WOW that's a big jump in power, I think mine is 265hp and will go up to 304hp which isn't to bad


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Richrush said:


> WOW that's a big jump in power, I think mine is 265hp and will go up to 304hp which isn't to bad


Yeah the edition 30 used the same turbo as the s3, but was detuned from the factory. 300hp is a nice figure for a road car


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

My money would go apr or Revo.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Get a bsr tuning unit

They're £499 and you can turn the map on and off as you please 

It's not a chip, it's a real remap, but convenient if you let someone else drive the car and want to reduce power or something


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I voted no mate. The way I see it a blue chip manufacturer knows more about engines than Dave and his laptop. I can see why some have it done, and I have felt the power gains in friends cars, but It's O.E.M as much as possible for me, save for choice cosmetic mods.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Richrush said:


> WOW that's a big jump in power, I think mine is 265hp and will go up to 304hp which isn't to bad


It's not as noticeable as my edition 30 was because obviously the Rocco has more power already, TBH in the end I didn't notice that much more power with the map and the insurance was quite a lot more so I removed the remap for the last year or so and was more than happy with standard power

Ps the bluefin won't reset the counter on the R, if checked insurers or dealers will know it's had a map on it.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd recommend APR. You can switch between maps and even lock them out with a "valet" setting. They're not the cheapest, they don't push the limits as some do and even better they're having a sale at the moment


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

AMD or Revo for sure. It will be pretty aggressive though if you don't mind that. The bluefin would be good as you'll be able to turn off. Or...custom ECU LOL


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Spend the mney on a LSD


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

rf860 said:


> If you've never had a turbo car before I'd defo wait a bit longer. Not sure what the scirocco r is as standard but im sure you'll be blown away in the difference. My old mk5 golf GTI edition 30 went from 230hp to 314 with a stage one map only. It was a proper quick car after that!


Tbh I'd say that was on an optimistic dyno almost 100bhp from just a remap :doublesho


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I would go for Revo, I've had 4 different companies remaps on my edition 30(sure its the same engine as yours?) and would go back to Revo every time


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

possul said:


> Tbh I'd say that was on an optimistic dyno almost 100bhp from just a remap :doublesho


I would agree with this also. Almost 100bhp from just a remap! :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

possul said:


> Spend the mney on a LSD


That would be a good idea and more so if looking for more power.

A bit pricey though.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Get yourself a turbo back exhaust, an APR high pressure fuel pump, a stage 2+ remap and an intake
Will give you 350bhp and a big smile every time you drive it:driver::driver::thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Given your Kent location - go and see VW and Performance specialists AmD in Lakeside. Full rolling road and they run (have run?) several Touring Cars so know what tuning is all about.

They worked on my old BMW 123d - and tuned it from 218bhp to 268bhp. I had not one single issue (anyone can remap a car - but doing it safely is another issue!) and Ive not heard anyone with a bad word to say about them!

http://www.amdtuning.com/contact.cfm

Just dont blame me if your credit card takes a hammering! :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

heavyd said:


> Get yourself a turbo back exhaust, an APR high pressure fuel pump, a stage 2+ remap and an intake
> Will give you 350bhp and a big smile every time you drive it:driver::driver::thumb:


At 265bhp it really could do with a LSD. At 300bhp it needs a LSD.

At 350bhp without an LSD and imagine it will be pretty awful to drive other than straight line blasts.

It can start to get costly when you get huge leaps is power and make the car suitable for all that extra power.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Rocco Rs have an electronic LSD don't they?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> Rocco Rs have an electronic LSD don't they?


No they don't. Unless they've added it recently?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> Rocco Rs have an electronic LSD don't they?


I have no idea but polo gti and golf gti has along with skoda's so should think.

Although its not really LSD just uses brakes and over heats them faster


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv not read through the threads but personally id have a custom map by a renowned tuner rather than a generic one. But thats me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I have no idea but polo gti and golf gti has along with skoda's so should think.
> 
> Although its not really LSD just uses brakes and over heats them faster


Using the brakes isn't a LSD. A LSD helps you get the power down, the brakes just stop you spinning up the wheel with no grip and all the power.

A LSD is an option with the performance pack on the new Golf GTi. Not standard though.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Although the price of a LSD is more expensive even the standard R is understeer happy, comes standard in ALL high powered FWD cars
A LSD would enhance the overall driving experience and make it quicker in the process.
Being able to pull away from corners earlier and carrying speed through corners is more important to me more than all out power
Yes more power is great but if you can't put it down its pointless.

I would go to AMD I think. It may be a trek to get there but that's just me


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Using the brakes isn't a LSD. A LSD helps you get the power down, the brakes just stop you spinning up the wheel with no grip and all the power.
> 
> A LSD is an option with the performance pack on the new Golf GTi. Not standard though.


Thats why i said its not really an LSD

They come with XDS which they like to think is an electronic diff.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Thats why i said its not really an LSD
> 
> They come with XDS which they like to think is an electronic diff.


It isn't that it's not really a LSD. It's nothing like or remotely comparable to an LSD. Two completely different things.

A quick glance at XDS, it sounds like fancy jargon to make what was called stability control and traction control years ago, sound more than it is.

It's not helping you put more power down, it's just stopping you from putting too much down through an open diff.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It isn't that it's not really a LSD. It's nothing like or remotely comparable to an LSD. Two completely different things.
> 
> A quick glance at XDS, it sounds like fancy jargon to make what was called stability control and traction control years ago, sound more than it is.
> 
> It's not helping you put more power down, it's just stopping you from putting too much down through an open diff.


I know what an LSD is. The XDS is not a differential but i was saying VW like to think it is.

Saying that, XDS does prevent big 1 wheel burnouts, and does help put the power down on a standard car put of corners, not saying it would for a 300+bhp car. It probably does jeopardise power slightly to do it.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> Rocco Rs have an electronic LSD don't they?


Yes I think it does, it's a electronic type if I'm correct


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Richrush said:


> Yes I think it does, it's a electronic type if I'm correct


http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/technology/braking-and-stability-systems/xds


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Richrush said:


> Yes I think it does, it's a electronic type if I'm correct


As above, it's not an LSD.

With a car with an open diff, all the power goes to the wheel that has no grip. Take a tight bend with all the weight on the outside of the car and the inside wheel spins up as it has all the power.

Rather than all the power going through the front wheel and spinning it up, it applies the brake to stop most of the power getting to the wheel. You will have far less power going down, but will save your tyres.

The LSD transmits power through both wheels. So you've got move grip and more power going on to the road when normally you would be struggling with grip.

Just reading what the VW boys say and they are all for LSDs too. They are suggesting around £1500 for one and a uprated clutch to go with it.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd go diff, suspension and brake mods before chasing power, all of those will yield a far quicker useable car in the real world than tuning for outright power!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> As above, it's not an LSD.
> 
> With a car with an open diff, all the power goes to the wheel that has no grip. Take a tight bend with all the weight on the outside of the car and the inside wheel spins up as it has all the power.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

If your going to track it, go handling mods. If not then chase power cause really you shouldn't be driving round bends stupidly as though you are on track and only use power in a straight line


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Straight line merchant!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

msb said:


> Straight line merchant!


Haha i hate drag racing, a few of my mate compete in outlaw drag series and its boring much prefer the likes of time attack and circuit racing but on the street I'm afraid corners is where people kill themselves and others so as long as your sensible straight line power is the best for a daily driver .

Thats coming from a 22 year old "high risk driver" haha.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Haha i hate drag racing, a few of my mate compete in outlaw drag series and its boring much prefer the likes of time attack and circuit racing but on the street I'm afraid corners is where people kill themselves and others so as long as your sensible straight line power is the best for a daily driver .
> 
> Thats coming from a 22 year old "high risk driver" haha.


Well said, your correct but its speed and driving like a fool that kills


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

It is i agree, when I'm driving i look way ahead and read the road back i.e is there junctions or crossings where cars may pull out and until all the boxes are ticked its a no go. 

Saying that, cant really do much in my 2.0tdi 180bhp automatic estate hahaha


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Richrush said:


> Well said, your correct but its speed and driving like a fool that kills


I disagree, I bet you could kill a pedestrian with very little speed involved.

That and you could be pulling out from a junction, t-boning someone, no speed involved whatsoever.

If speed was such a major factor the incidence of fatalities on moorways would be far higher than country roads.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I disagree, I bet you could kill a pedestrian with very little speed involved.
> 
> That and you could be pulling out from a junction, t-boning someone, no speed involved whatsoever.
> 
> If speed was such a major factor the incidence of fatalities on moorways would be far higher than country roads.


You could say that you actually doing a speed even at 2mph its still a speed


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> You could say that you actually doing a speed even at 2mph its still a speed


It certainly is  But it's not a factor  Unless a car that never moves is useful 

Someone t bones a way in front, cars keep overtaking and trying to drive into the car which is now stationary in the outside lane. It's lack of thought and attention which kills.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> If your going to track it, go handling mods. If not then chase power cause really you shouldn't be driving round bends stupidly as though you are on track and only use power in a straight line


that sounds very boring


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

possul said:


> that sounds very boring


It is boring, but take it to the track, why put others at risk when 9 time out of 10 people don't understand what happens when you brake on a corner / lift off oversteer, not taking the correct line which cant be done on the roads, along with embarrassment then pushes people to stupidity I'm afraid its the stupid people that think there car is glued to the road thats put the opinion out there and killed innocent people, time and a place for it.

I sound very boring but i know people who have been silly enough and lost lifes, and me and my mates have grown up and decided to take part in race series and take it off the roads.

Im not talking 200bhp cars either by the way haha


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

When I use my golf next it will be on a track. Im not willing to kill someone, yes others dont care
I dont push a 1.8 focus to the limits lol its not worth it as you could imagine


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> When I use my golf next it will be on a track. Im not willing to kill someone, yes others dont care
> I dont push a 1.8 focus to the limits lol its not worth it as you could imagine


I'd have thought the limits would be 60mph with a prevailing wind down a 1 in 5 slope


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> I'd have thought the limits would be 60mph with a prevailing wind down a 1 in 5 slope


1 in 6 mate and it breaks the magical 70mph :lol:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

You'll need a better diff. My mate had a DSG R which was cracking but even in standard form, it struggled for traction in the dry.

Get a slippy diff first then add more power


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> You'll need a better diff. My mate had a DSG R which was cracking but even in standard form, it struggled for traction in the dry.
> 
> Get a slippy diff first then add more power


A friend of mine has a 300bhp 1.9tdi ibiza and was happy with its handling and was struggling to decide whether to spend £800 on a lsd, then he spent and said it transformed the car, never looked back


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

For me personally, if the car is new-ish, at least run it a year until your used to / bored of the current power. As like someone already stated you will soon get bored of it at 300bhp. 

I wouldn't go with blufin as I'm forever reading bad reviews, each scirocco R is different and a generic map was built for the car they originally tested it on. I have a Megane 250 and over on the forum, it's a constant Blufin vs specialist firms (mainly RS Tuning in Leeds). Most of the blufin owners come along and say, I should of gone to RS Tuning. 

A custom map is set up to your requirements and to your specific car. If yo dot want it aggressive a good tuner won't make it aggressive etc etc. 

Good luck with your choice, don't go crazy and keep us all posted. 

PS it would be immense with a map! YES.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd get a custom map done, all the revo maps i've seen are pretty aggressive and deliver the power in one lump which isn't fun or great for your parts.

Don't go for a removable box if you're keeping the car a while, you won't want to remove it


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

Alzak said:


> APR is all you need


I second that :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Just called AMD and BSR, both seem really good and were very helpful on the phone. Like the idea of being able to remove the map if needed so BSR has the edge at the moment.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

If youre picking a tuner, your best off going with one of the two biggest VAG tuning companies, APR or Revo.
Although theyre seen as a generic map, they are both adjusted to your car when they are uploaded. with revo, you can opt for the sps device, where the boost, timing and fuelling can be altered. These can be set by the tuning company when you get the map, so you can have a full blown full boost map for example, and then they could also store a tamer map on the sps device. You can use the sps device to switch between standard mode, and the above two maps, this takes about 5 seconds to do.
With APR, you can use the cruise control stalk to switch between maps.
The other alternative is to go to Rtech. they are seen as probably the best VAG tuner for custom maps in the country, and have excellent customer service and reputation.
The superchips remap I had on my car was somewhat lacklustre compared to all the other ones, I had about 9 different files sent from them to try and get it better, gave up in the end and switched tuner. It is a safe and easy option to get a bit more power, and definetly an improvement over stock, but there are better.
I've learnt from my mistakes, had a remap from a tuner that was running my engine well beyond what it should, and had to have it rebuilt because of that, ended up spending ~£4k to get it fixed.
So in my opinion, I would stick with the three options from above:thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

heavyd said:


> If youre picking a tuner, your best off going with one of the two biggest VAG tuning companies, APR or Revo.
> Although theyre seen as a generic map, they are both adjusted to your car when they are uploaded. with revo, you can opt for the sps device, where the boost, timing and fuelling can be altered. These can be set by the tuning company when you get the map, so you can have a full blown full boost map for example, and then they could also store a tamer map on the sps device. You can use the sps device to switch between standard mode, and the above two maps, this takes about 5 seconds to do.
> With APR, you can use the cruise control stalk to switch between maps.
> The other alternative is to go to Rtech. they are seen as probably the best VAG tuner for custom maps in the country, and have excellent customer service and reputation.
> ...


Thank you very much for that, eeemmm lots to think:wall: about!


----------

